# news about Bruce



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I was going to send this from the TRAXS website ,but for some reason the site is down. If you know anyone who has an outstanding order please let them know because I can not get on it myself .

For those who do not know my husband has had a severe relapse Saturday morning. I found Bruce on the floor of his shop . They feel now that it could have been a clot that broke loose . At this point no one knows . On the way to the hospital his heart stopped twice and now he’s in a coma. He’s been working hard the last 2 weeks or so because he has been concerned about our debt we have built because of the hospital bills . I know he owes people cars on the website and on eBay and that has weighed heavily on his mind. I just can’t even think about that right now . I just hope people can remember what he contributed to this hobby and not for the debt he left behind.


Jeannie


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I was going to send this from the TRAXS website ,but for some reason the site is down. If you know anyone who has an outstanding order please let them know because I can not get on it myself .
> 
> For those who do not know my husband has had a severe relapse Saturday morning. I found Bruce on the floor of his shop . They feel now that it could have been a clot that broke loose . At this point no one knows . On the way to the hospital his heart stopped twice and now he’s in a coma. He’s been working hard the last 2 weeks or so because he has been concerned about our debt we have built because of the hospital bills . I know he owes people cars on the website and on eBay and that has weighed heavily on his mind. I just can’t even think about that right now . I just hope people can remember what he contributed to this hobby and not for the debt he left behind.
> 
> ...



WHAT THE?????!!!! OMG!!!!
Jeanie, just take care of him....
wishing him a speedy recovery 2 better health.......

i'm so sorry, ANYTHING we can do 4 U ????!!!!!!!!

Bubba 123
aka Pete Perry
Bubba's Slot Car Emporium


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeannie,

Don't worry about anything except for Bruce getting better. 
This is really upsetting news to hear & Pray that you and Bruce will get through this O.K. 

Have a bunch of his bodies painted up with many, many more in waiting that need to get painted up also. 
Would gladly give them all up just to have Bruce back in good health.

Bruce has worked very hard (harder than most of us know) to make all the slot car bodies he does for everyone. 
Let's all just forget about money and slot car bodies for a while. 

Let us all just give Bruce and Jeannie our best wishes.

You both are in my Prayers and Thoughts, Bob


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry to here. Get well Bruce


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bruce.... PLEASE get well soon, forget the haters (there aren't many anyways) and recover yourself completely first!

Please take care of yourself as well Jeannie!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh crap!! Get better soon Bruce, and hang in there Jeannie!! Please keep us informed. Hoping for the best for both of you!!


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

The hobby community owes Bruce much more than he could ever take, the contribution goes back much further than his latest delights. He's in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out to Bruce and Jeannie. hopefully Bruce will pull through this and have many happy years of relaxation.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have not had the pleasure of dealing with Bruce yet, but I hope to in the Future. My Prayers are with him and his doctors as well as yourself, All the Best.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWWW MAN!!!! Will be praying for you! 

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sooooo sorry and sad to hear this. Prayers and good wishes out to you both. Hang in there!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Oh no! 

Hate to hear this - hoping things turn out OK . . .


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Take care of Bruce, nothing else matters!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Jeannie,
My prayers and thoughts go out to you and Bruce. I have been battleing major heart & health problems myself lately, and can only imagine what you both are going thru. Just take care of yourself & Bruce, thats the #1 priority now. 

Larry Lype
Daytona Beach, FL.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Our prayers are with you. As much as you are appreciated and enjoy the hobby, concentrate on you! Get well soon.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Prayers & wishes for Bruce to have a full & quick recovery.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My prayers go out for Bruce and you too Jeannie. Take care. I am really sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG I am shocked and very upset to hear this news Jeannie.

I am praying for him and the doctors to fix him back up hopefully as good as he was feeling a few days ago.

Very sorry and if there's anything we can do please don't hesitate to ask.

Prayers kicking in high gear here for ya Bud!!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers for Bruce for a speedy recovery.
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Its hard to find any words. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bruce.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Kia Kaha (Be strong)Bruce and Jeannie. Sending prayers from your Kiwi friend!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

That is terrible! I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bruce, 
Get well soon! Will keep you in our prayers. Dave


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

All of our best wishes and prayers go to Bruce and Jeannie.

Steve & Josi


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Boy oh boy not knowing anything is killing me.

I hope Jeannie updates us.

Prayers still coming to you guys!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Bruce and Jeannie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I do hope that Bruce makes a full recovery. pig


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bruce wishing you a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lifting both of you up. Jeannie, like Bubba said let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*latest on Bruce*

This is the latest on Bruce and it's not good .He had a stroke ,a bad one . He is on total life support and the doctors did a brain scan on him yesterday to see extent of demage because of the length of time it took to bring him back after the second time his heart stopped . It's not good at all . Someone above here asked if there's anything they could do .All I can ask is if you hear from anyone getting mad about Bruce not replying to thier e-mails let them know what's going on . I can't deal with these people right now and I'm not answering a bunch of e-mails .I am not familuar with all the different thing with the website and ebay . Came home to shower and change clothes and heading back to be with my husband. Thank you all for your support 

Jeannie


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeannie, thank you for the update. You should not have to deal with anything here. Let everyone here spread the word and take care of anyone who does not understand. The most important thing for you is taking care of your husband. We are all praying for you both.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

You're both in my prayers.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Go be with Him Jeannie. 

I am praying like crazy for him.

Hang in there bud!!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello Jeannie
Our prayers and thoughts are with you now more than ever. Please, just take care of Bruce and yourself. Thanks for the update.

Larry Lype
Daytona Beach, FL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jeannie.

I did have someone ask about the sight beeing down and let them know what was going on.

Bruce and Jeannie I am praying for both of you like crazy.

May God be with you Bruce, Bob


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers for you both!! 
Chin up Jeanie, Bruce Godspeed for the recovery!

CJ


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thoughts and Prayers for you both!! 

Wes


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update, our prayers are with you.. We'll keep spreading the word. You have far more important things to take care of.

-Paul


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the update. I am truly saddened. I will keep praying and get my family praying too. You take care.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Me & Stasi will pray for him for a refuah shlemah ( speedy recovery ) !!!


The Toy cars can wait !! Just get well ! Please !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish we knew what hospital he's in.

Prayers still going to you and Jeannie there bud. Hang in there. :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh man.... very sad news. 
I'll say a prayer for him


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*status on Bruce*

Nothing has changed with Bruce .Still in a coma and on life support. I know he's a fighter and is not one to give up. I'll try to keep you posted . Doctors want to talk tomorrow .

Jeannie


----------



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jeannie

Although I don't know either of you personally my family and I will be praying for both of you..............................George


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Have had Bruce and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

continued best vibes out to Bruce and Jeannie. thank you for thinking of us in your time of need Jeannie. bless you both. al


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I will keep on praying for you two. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> I will keep on praying for you two.
> 
> Wes


Still praying for you here also. Bob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Nothing has changed with Bruce .Still in a coma and on life support. I know he's a fighter and is not one to give up. I'll try to keep you posted . Doctors want to talk tomorrow .
> 
> Jeannie



Nothing but good prayers coming at cha Jeannie.

Hang in there. I know he is a tough cookie.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*update*

Met with doctors yesterday to see what course of action they were going to take and after the latest test this morning on brain activity the result was there was considerable demage done the last time his heart stopped . I also met with people from the hospital and because we do not have insurance they are getting upset about cost. So you can imagine the pressure I am getting from them to turn off the respirator. At this point I guess i have to let him go . You all have only known him as he was with the hobby .He was my husband and best friend .He's always did what he could for people and I'm sure he will be missed .Thank you all for your support .

Jeannie


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Damn...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry Jeannie.

I wish there were something we could do.

Very very very depressing to hear 

I am still sending prayers out there for you and Bruce Jeannie.

Feel free to ask for anyway we can help possible.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. God Bless.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Jeannie, thank you and Bruce for everything. 

I will miss our friend and remember him every time I look at his wonderful contribution to my silly little hobby. He spread a lot of smiles around, smiles that will bloom for many decades to come. 

This thread needs a smile


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry..  

Wes


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this. Just talked to Bruce a couple of weeks ago. Thoughts and prayers out to you both.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good afternoon:
I read this thread with heavy heart knowing our brother has litttle time left with his family. What I propose is I have the last Bad Dawg resin bod I bought several years ago a 55 Sedan Delivery. I would like to do a custom car to be auctioned off and all proceeds given to help Bruces Family with his expenses. I hope more of my Hobby Talk family will do the same and help this family as much as we can.
Any one else?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I am sorry to hear that Jeannie. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bruce. I have several of Bruces resin kits, that I purchased a few years ago. I will be selling some of these off, and I will be sending 100% of the proceeds to you to help you out a bit.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So sorry to hear this. Bruce was a terrific guy for the hobby, and I am sure he was a stand-up guy with his family and closest circle of friends. He is free now . . .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeannie, in this time of difficult decision, let your higher power help you. ask for guidance and accept it. my very best vibes out to you in your time of need. yes, I knew him not, and you are his best friend ever. take all that into account when deciding what is the best for him in these terrible days. Bless you both and may your decision be made a little easier knowing what you are doing is out of love. peace.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news. Hopefully those at the hospital haven't pressured you into making a decision that is anything less than what is in your and Bruce's best interests. 

Many of us on this board have not had the pleasure of meeting or dealing with Bruce; but many, like myself, have gained pleasure just by looking at the marvelous creations that he has produced.

My God guide you. And as others have said please do not be afraid to ask this group for anything you need.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

aurora1 said:


> Very sorry to hear this. Just talked to Bruce a couple of weeks ago. Thoughts and prayers out to you both.



I too spoke with him about a month ago. He told me that he felt better than he did 20 years ago!!

amsra' this might be the one statement that is ringing in my head:

So sorry to hear this news. Hopefully those at the hospital haven't pressured you into making a decision that is anything less than what is in your and Bruce's best interests. 

I hope this is not the case.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm fairly new to this forum, although I've been reading the posts about/from Bruce for a while, and got to respect the man through his words and devotion to this hobby. I even own three of his resin bodies which are awesome.....
But at times like this, I don't know what to say :-( it just sucks hearing this news, and can't imagine the pain Jeannie must be going through....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't have much But I'm sure I can donate a custom.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

What sad news... I'm so sorry for this dreadful situation, Jeannie. I'll keep praying for you both. So terribly sad and difficult. Don't be afraid to ask for help - ours or anyone's.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm very sad to hear this latest news about Bruce.

Bruce was a good friend to me & wish I would have met him in person. 

Jeannie my prayers are with you. 

God Bless you Bruce.

Bob


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Met with doctors yesterday to see what course of action they were going to take and after the latest test this morning on brain activity the result was there was considerable demage done the last time his heart stopped . I also met with people from the hospital and because we do not have insurance they are getting upset about cost. So you can imagine the pressure I am getting from them to turn off the respirator. At this point I guess i have to let him go . You all have only known him as he was with the hobby .He was my husband and best friend .He's always did what he could for people and I'm sure he will be missed .Thank you all for your support .
> 
> Jeannie


i'm so, so sorry Jeannie......
this is Pete, the guy u both met w/ going through Jackson, TN. last fall....
IF there is ANYTHING I can do 2 help, PLEASE email me.....
i've already P/M'd some of folks here, 4-warding this 4 U :-(

our prayers are with U......

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeannie, my heart goes out to both you and Bruce. May God give you the wisdom and strength to do what you decide is right for both of you. Prayers still coming your way!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am very sorry to here this news. God bless.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

my heart goes out to both you and Bruce. May God give you the wisdom and strength to do what you decide is right for both of you. Prayers still coming your way!!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are still with the two of you.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

My prayers and thoughts are with you both. Even thought I did not now Bruce pesonally, I do have some of his bodies and his work is fantastic and the attention to quality and detail is spot on.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Sad day indeed*

Everyone, today is another sad day in the land of Slotdom. For we have lost another one of "The Guys" that loved to play with these little cars. I have lost another friend, and this guy I am really gonna miss. I knew Bruce for over ten years. I met him at the Richfield show. He was there selling his castings. He kept telling me they were resin, but they were so dang good, ....... I had a hard time believing him. It was the start of a friendship, that would eventually lead me to where I am today. For that I thank him greatly. I wish Jeannie all the best. I can only imagine how hard it was to do what you did. I have about ten of Bruce's castings that I am going to put up for sale. Jeannie, suggested that I keep the money, because of the hard times all over, but I think that Bruce would rather have me make a donation to a charity. So that is what I am going to do. I will donate the money from the sales of his bodies to the American Heart Association of WNY. More on that later, for now I am going to go for a long walk, and then retire to the slot cave for some much needed R&R. Have a good day everyone and God Bless!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Wow:
We all knew it was coming but still a punch in the Gut. Very SAd day indeed. i wish Bruces family god speed in healing over this tragedy. Just Horrible news and another void in our hobby that can't be filled.
With Heavy heart 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This just sucks. 


Peace be with you my friend Bruce. :wave:

You will be greatly missed. 

All the best to you Jeannie and hope you can pull throught this as easily as possible.

Just sucks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sincere condolences to Jeannie and all of Bruce's family. God Speed to Bruce on your journey into the unknown where your reward awaits. best vibes out to all Hobby Talk members who are grieving this loss. peace.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know what to say...this is horrible news.
My sincere condolences to Jeannie and to those who knew Bruce.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a very sad day indeed. My thoughts and prayers are with you Jeannie. Thank you for being there for Bruce. 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man... I am so sad to hear the news about Bruce. I love his resin bodies and been buying from him since 2005! I will miss him. 

Wes


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeannie, words can't say how sorry I am for your loss, peace be with you and your family...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am sorry to here this news. Peace be with you Bruce.

My condolences to Jeannie and family.

Bruce you are missed.


----------



## paintworks (Apr 13, 2011)

Condolences to the family.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Met with doctors yesterday to see what course of action they were going to take and after the latest test this morning on brain activity the result was there was considerable demage done the last time his heart stopped . I also met with people from the hospital and because we do not have insurance they are getting upset about cost. So you can imagine the pressure I am getting from them to turn off the respirator. At this point I guess i have to let him go . You all have only known him as he was with the hobby .He was my husband and best friend .He's always did what he could for people and I'm sure he will be missed .Thank you all for your support .
> 
> Jeannie


Jeannie,

I just got done clicking on "See all post by Bad Dawg Slots" and read some of Bruces funny filled post where Bruce was just joking around and giving great advice as usual. This helped me....God Has Bruce now. I know it is hard but, some day we will all meet up with him again.

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou [art] with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.

Bob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Word.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

My condolences go out to you Jeannie, for us we lost a part of our hobby. For you have lost your best friend. Thankful for the time we had here on earth with him.


God Bless


Dave


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

MY condolences goes out to the family.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

CTSV OWNER said:


> My condolences go out to you Jeannie, for us we lost a part of our hobby. For you have lost your best friend. Thankful for the time we had here on earth with him.
> 
> 
> God Bless
> ...


Same here Jeannie !

:dude:Neal & Stasi:wave:


----------



## Dusted (Feb 25, 2010)

I am so sorry Jeannie! Your husband is a real gentleman.
my prayers are with you both


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Jeannie just so you know we had a race today at the Blue Comet MC Club and had a nice prayer for you and your family as well as a moment of silence for the remembrance of Bruce.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Jeannie just so you know we had a race today at the Blue Comet MC Club and had a nice prayer for you and your family as well as a moment of silence for the remembrance of Bruce.
> 
> Dave



Yea I even ran one of his bodies for a memorial pass. Thinking of you bud!!!! :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so where is there any info on Bruce? His services and so forth?

Where was he when this happened? I know he and Jeannie had been on the tour. 

Anyone have any info? Where do I send my condolence card?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok so where is there any info on Bruce? His services and so forth?
> 
> Where was he when this happened? I know he and Jeannie had been on the tour.
> 
> Anyone have any info? Where do I send my condolence card?


april 3?

"For those who do not know my husband has *had a severe relapse Saturday morning. I found Bruce on the floor of his shop* . They feel now that it could have been a clot that broke loose . At this point no one knows . On the way to the hospital his heart stopped twice and now he’s in a coma. He’s been working hard the last 2 weeks or so because he has been concerned about our debt we have built because of the hospital bills . I know he owes people cars on the website and on eBay and that has weighed heavily on his mind. I just can’t even think about that right now . I just hope people can remember what he contributed to this hobby and not for the debt he left behind."

is all I know along with follow up posts in this thread. 

I think Jeannie has her hands full with details and is not even thinking about posting here at the moment. perhaps an email might get a response, but I don't think an PM will be seen.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Bruce*

Maybe We Could All Make A Donation To Them? I Just Spent 9 Days In The Hospital So Little Things Like Shipping Or Building Or Selling Take A Seat At The Back Of The Bus. I Was Lucky That My Wife And Daughter Knew Enough To Work My Stuff Out. Just A Thought.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe, 

I'm not sure what you need here. Bruce is gone .No one is at a loss more then his family. I am doing what Bruce wants and that is a small private service which has taken place and he is at peace . I checked on here this time just to see how people have handle this loss . No need to know all the details .Can anyone just respect his privacy? I have recieved nasty e-mails ,phone calls from heartless people .Yes I know he owes people cars ,but there are many that owed him too which we all know will never be paid back so let's call it even. I am getting a new phone and number and changing my e-mail so I'm done with this which I'm sure most will understand . On a whole most have been great and Bruce was fortunate to have you in his life . Those others ,well someday you will answer for your comments and actions . Thank you ,Jeannie


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeannie, blessings upon you. I hope you can move forward with a glad heart that Bruce is at peace. thank you for taking the time to let us know. I certainly respect your rights and Bruce's wishes. I think you are doing the right thing. best wishes in your future and again, thank you. al


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jeannie I didn't mean to press. I simply wanted to show Bruceand your family my respects.

I am glad Bruce is at peace and not suffering.

I am very sorry if I offended you in any way. Bruce was my friend and I just wanted to show his family support. That is all. 

Best wishes in your future and Bruce will be sorely missed.

Again sorry if I offended you, I just wanted to send my condolences.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

I know you do resn casting, so my question to you is this could you make molds from Bruce and make new bodies? This way we can keep Bruce work alive so to speak also you could donate some of the Profits to Bruce Widow. It his just an idea but I think it could really help.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

dtomol said:


> I know you do resn casting, so my question to you is this could you make molds from Bruce and make new bodies? This way we can keep Bruce work alive so to speak also you could donate some of the Profits to Bruce Widow. It his just an idea but I think it could really help.


THIS IS ONE GREAT IDEA.!!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Joe,
> 
> I'm not sure what you need here. Bruce is gone .No one is at a loss more then his family. I am doing what Bruce wants and that is a small private service which has taken place and he is at peace . I checked on here this time just to see how people have handle this loss . No need to know all the details .Can anyone just respect his privacy? I have recieved nasty e-mails ,phone calls from heartless people .Yes I know he owes people cars ,but there are many that owed him too which we all know will never be paid back so let's call it even. I am getting a new phone and number and changing my e-mail so I'm done with this which I'm sure most will understand . On a whole most have been great and Bruce was fortunate to have you in his life . Those others ,well someday you will answer for your comments and actions . Thank you ,Jeannie


Dear Jeannie ; 
I want to say that I am sorry thet your recieved nasty emails & calls from people that ordered cars. Why they are so mean & petty is beyond my understanding. I ordered cars & parts too but I would NEVER do a thing like they did.People need to understand that we are dealing with one-person cottage industries & If something happens then most likely it is the end. Life has risk.You just lost a big part of your life & you should not be treated like this over toy cars & parts.As for my order just consider it a donation & you do not owe me anything.My Yellow '63 T-Bird will just have to wait a little longer for its F&R bumpers & the two cars can be sourced otherwise.Its no big deal.
I once lent a dear friend $6000.00 because he was in hock to some of the " Goodfella's" ( yeah right ! ) He did his best to pay me back & he did pay most of it but he died of a heart attack & I was left $1785.00 short. Thats just life.Its not always fair & what I spent on the order is too insignificant an amount to raise Cain over. These people who did made those calls & emails should hang their heads in shame.They can do us all favor by selling their collctions & getting out of the Hobby if they are like that .
Any how prayers & respect for Bruce & thanks for the services he gave to us & his fellow men. He & TraxxHobbies will be deeply missed !

Neal:dude: & Stasi


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

My conolences on your loss. I didn't know Bruce beyond some of his posts, but he obviously had a positive impact on his favored hobby. 

Locking the thread at Jeannie's request. Time to move on, folks.


----------

